# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  Vietnamese - Tiếng Việt

## sandyadams

*DILD (Dream Induced Lucid Dream)*
Tạm dịch: *Lucid dream từ trong giấc mơ*; đó là khi giấc mơ đang diễn ra, bạn bỗng nhiên chú ý đến một điều lạ thường và cuối cùng đi đến kết luận "Mình đang mơ!". *DILD* và *WILD* (Wake Initiated Lucid Dream, đi thẳng vào Lucid dream từ trạng thái thức) là hai phương pháp cơ bản nhất của Lucid dream, và hầu hết những kĩ thuật khác đều thuộc một trong hai phương pháp trên. So với WILD, DILD cõ vẻ "ít tin cậy" hơn vì nó xảy ra khá ngẫu nhiên. Nhưng qua luyện tập kiên trì và quyết tâm bạn vẫn có thể thành công, để khám phá hết những tiềm tàng của thế giới trong đầu bạn.
Dưới đây là những kĩ thuật chính để đạt được Lucid dream từ DILD.
*MILD (Mnemonic Induced Lucid Dream)*: _Lucid dream thông qua trí nhớ._
 Khoảng 15 phút trước khi đi ngủ, ta đặt quyết tâm "Mình sẽ Lucid dream!" qua thần chú (mantras), tưởng tượng (visualizing), thiền (meditating)...
*Bước 1:* Nằm xuống ở tư thế thoải mái, dễ rơi vào giấc ngủ nhất. Chuẩn bị kĩ chỗ nằm, không gian yên tĩnh.
*Bước 2:* Thư giãn. Hãy để đầu óc thoải mái, loại bỏ dần dần những ý nghĩ xáo động. Bạn có thể để cho ý nghĩ đến trong đầu, rồi trôi đi mà không bị phân tâm. Hoặc tập trung vào hơi thở, âm thanh xung quanh, cảm giác của cơ thể bạn. Nếu bị ngứa, cứ gãi.
*Bước 3:* Nhẩm trong đầu câu nói sau: "Tôi thức dậy sau mỗi giấc mơ và tôi nhớ giấc mơ". Hãy tin tưởng vào điều bạn nghĩ, dần dần sẽ tạo thành thói quen tỉnh dậy ngay sau khi giấc mơ kết thúc. Bạn có thể đặt chuông đồng hồ 60 - 90 phút một lần trong đêm.
*Bước 4:* Khi tỉnh giữa đêm, hãy ghi lại ngay giấc mơ. Ngay cả khi bạn không nhớ gì, hãy viết cảm giác của mình sau khi thức dậy (sợ hãi, vui vẻ...?). Để chuẩn bị trước, hãy để đèn ngủ trong tầm tay với, kèm theo một quyển sổ ghi chép có mở sẵn trang trắng và ghi ngày tháng trên cùng.
*Bước 5:* Đi ngủ trở lại. Trong khi rơi vào giấc ngủ hãy tưởng tượng lại giấc mơ trước đó. _Tưởng tượng_ rằng bạn đang ở trong mơ, rồi bạn nhận ra một dấu hiệu lạ thường, rồi cuối cùng nhận ra mình đang mơ. Đừng để bị chia trí.
*Bước 6:* Lặp lại bước 4 và 5 mỗi khi tỉnh dậy trong đêm.
 Phương pháp này nếu thành công sẽ đưa bạn vào cuộc phiêu lưu của Lucid dream.
*Kiểm tra thực tại (Reality Checks)*: Những sự kiện, hình ảnh diễn ra trong mơ thường không lôgic, đôi lúc còn rất kì quái, nhưng hầu hết chúng ta để giấc mơ trôi qua mà không hề có ý thức về nó. Chỉ khi tỉnh dậy ta mới biết có điều khác thường. Do đó việc *kiểm tra thực tại* giúp bạn phân biệt _thực tại_ và _giấc mơ_, xác định rõ lần cuối cùng *"Mình đang mơ, hay đang tỉnh?"*. Nếu bạn biến việc kiểm tra này thành thói quen, sẽ có lúc bạn thực hiện cả việc này trong mơ nữa, và chợt nhận ra _Này tôi đang mơ!_.
Sự khác biệt rõ ràng nhất giữa mơ và thực là điều _phi lí_. Vậy nên hãy kiểm tra xung quanh bạn xem có điều gì bất thường không?
*Nhìn đồng hồ:* Khi mơ, bộ phận của bộ não phân tích chữ và số không hoạt động. Các số sẽ nhảy loạn xạ, vị trí kim thay đổi, hay thậm chí bạn không thể nhìn nổi số. (Trừ khi đồng hồ hỏng)vlcsnap-2013-05-23-10h16m36s73.png
*Chữ:* Chữ viết sẽ không ổn định, thậm chí không đọc được, hoặc chẳng có ý nghĩa gì hết. 
Text.JPG
*Nhìn vào gương:* Nhìn thật kĩ hình phản chiếu của bạn trong gương, và tự hỏi xem mình có mơ không. Nếu có điều gì bất thường, VD quần áo, kiểu tóc khác, chân tay dài ngắn bất thường, thiếu một số bộ phận trên cơ thể... hoặc không nhìn thấy ai trong gương, chắc chắn là bạn đang mơ.
*Nhìn vào bàn tay:* Tương tự cách trên. Cách này được sử dụng phổ biến vì tiện lợi (bàn tay lúc nào cũng ở gần bạn nhất)
*Gọi điện thoại:* Các số trên điện thoại có đúng vị trí không? Có tiếng "Tu...Tu..." không?
*Bật nhạc:* Bài hát có gì thay đổi, VD giọng hát khác, lời bài hát thay đổi...?
*Máy tính:* Bạn có thể tạo thói quen truy cập một trang nói về Lucid dream mỗi khi bật máy tính.
*Nhìn xung quanh:* Các đồ vật có đặt đúng vị trí không? Thời tiết thế nào? Có những ai xung quanh bạn, họ có phải những người bạn biết, họ có nói chuyện, hành xử khác thường không? Bạn có thể làm thay đổi môi trường xung quanh một chút, VD đổi màu tường, làm biến mất một số đồ vật, hoán đổi vị trí người này với người kia.
*Thực hiện một điều phi lí:* Đâm xuyên ngón tay qua lòng bàn tay, đi qua gương, bay, bịt mũi và miệng rồi cố thở. 
*Kiểm tra kí ức:* Nhớ lại những gì vừa xảy ra trong ngày. Bạn có thể chú ý một số điều khác lạ, hoặc những khoảnh khắc "trống": bạn không thể nhớ mình vừa ở đâu...
*Chú ý đến một dấu hiệu mơ:* Đôi lúc có những sự kiện lặp đi lặp lại mà chỉ diễn ra trong giấc mơ của bạn thôi, hoặc một sinh vật, một người tưởng tượng luôn xuất hiện trong mơ. Mỗi khi nhìn thấy chúng hãy thực hiện kiểm tra thực tại.
Việc kiểm tra thực tại đi kèm với *ý thức*. Mỗi lần bạn thực hiện việc này, hãy tự hỏi "Tôi có đang mơ không?". Hãy hỏi một cách ý thức, đừng làm qua loa lấy lệ. Reality check không đòi hỏi nhiều thời gian nhưng cần một sự quyết tâm rõ ràng từ bạn.
*Dream Incubating*: _Chuẩn bị trước giấc mơ._ Hãy chuẩn bị trước một tình huống mà bạn kiểm tra thực tế, rồi trở nên ý thức và nhận ra mình đang mơ. Tưởng tượng những gì bạn sẽ làm khi đó. Bạn có thể thực hiện kĩ thuật này trước lúc ngủ, khi tỉnh dậy trong đêm hoặc tỉnh dậy ở phương pháp WBTB (Wake Back To Bed).
*Thiền (Meditating):* Thiền cũng giúp bạn đạt Lucid dream dễ dàng hơn. Trước khi ngủ bạn có thể dành ra ít phút để thiền, tập trung vào ý nghĩ rằng "Tôi sẽ trở nên ý thức". Ý thức trong mơ, và cả ý thức trong cuộc sống nữa. Hoặc chỉ cần làm đầu óc thoải mái, không vướng bận.
*Daily Awareness:* _Nhận thức liên tục, suốt cả ngày._ Đây là một kĩ thuật hiệu quả nhất trong DILD, cho dù việc thực hiện khá khó. Nhiều lúc chúng ta sống mà như "chế độ tự động". Hãy thoát khỏi điều đó và làm mọi việc một cách cẩn thận, ý thức. Biết rõ mọi việc mình thực hiện, quan sát chính hành vi của mình và tận dụng các giác quan.
The tutorials I'm translating are combination of DV Tutorials and User Tutorials. I have varied a little in sections' order and keeped some sciential terms in original (in fact most of terms like _DILD_, _WILD_, _mantra_, _visualize_... even _Lucid dream_ don't have any exact translation to Vietnamese, if I rely too much on dictionnary people will get confused). The main ideas of those techniques and methods are still the same as original.

----------


## sandyadams

*Dream Stabilization and Clarity*
Bất kì ai đã từng gặp Lucid dream đều biết khoảnh khắc kì diệu đó - khi bạn nhận ra mình đang mơ, rồi ngay lập tức phóng vù lên, chạy nhảy, làm đủ trò điên khùng có thể nghĩ ra... được vài giây trước khi tỉnh dậy.
Khi bạn ở trong Lucid dream, cũng là tự nhiên nếu bạn trở nên "quá khích" một chút, tuy nhiên nếu không thực hiện một vài bước cơ bản để giữ ổn định, giấc mơ đó sẽ tan biến rất nhanh, và bạn thức dậy ngay lập tức trong tiếc nuối... 
Đó là lí do tôi viết bài hướng dẫn này. Giữ ổn định giấc mơ (Dream Stabilization) là một kĩ thuật phải thực hiện ngay lập tức khi Lucid dream bắt đầu.
Vậy, khi biết mình đang mơ, bạn sẽ làm gì đầu tiên?
*1. Tập trung*
Hãy giữ tinh thần thoải mái và kéo sự chú ý đến phần việc Giữ ổn định. Rất nhiều người chưa có kinh nghiệm về Lucid dream trở nên quá vội vã, làm mọi thứ thật nhanh chóng. Bạn bị kích động, đầu óc hoạt động mạnh, ý nghĩ nối tiếp nhanh thoăn thoắt... thế là tỉnh dậy.
Dừng hết lại. Hãy bình tĩnh, biết rằng không việc gì phải vội vã, bạn còn khối thời gian cơ mà. Nếu bạn sợ mình sẽ thức dậy bất cứ lúc nào, sự việc sẽ xảy ra đúng như thế. Thay vào đó, hãy _tin tưởng_ thời gian còn nhiều, khi đó giấc mơ nằm trong kiểm soát của bạn.
Tự tin vào bản thân cho phép bạn có nền tảng vững chắc để bắt đầu Lucid dream, làm giấc mơ rõ ràng, dễ kiểm soát hơn. Giống như xây nhà trên đất cứng, việc dành thời gian và đảm bảo mình đang thực hiện đúng các kĩ thuật là rất quan trọng. Nếu không tạo được nền tảng ổn định cho ý nghĩ, thế giới mơ cũng như nhà xây trên cát, rất dễ sụp đổ.
Vậy là bạn dừng lại vài giây để bình tĩnh và tập trung. Bước tiếp theo là gì?
*2. Giữ ổn định ban đầu*
*Bám/ Neo lại vào giấc mơ:* Sử dụng 2 kĩ thuật sau: *Kiểm tra tay* và *Ra lệnh*
Nhưng trước hết hãy bàn về từ này: *Neo lại*. Đó không chỉ là một từ, mà còn mang ý nghĩa biểu trưng, ẩn dụ. Phép ẩn dụ này, khi sử dụng có thể tạo ra một liên kết rất chắc chắn với giấc mơ và tránh việc tỉnh dậy quá sớm. Hãy cảm nhận sức nặng của từ ngữ đó... Bạn biết rằng giấc mơ này tồn tại là do bạn, rằng bạn nắm toàn quyền kiểm soát, rằng bạn đã được _neo lại_ và vì thế không thể tỉnh dậy khi chưa sẵn sàng để rời đi. Một khi bạn đã tin tưởng như vậy, giấc mơ sẽ kéo dài hơn và sống động hơn.
Làm thế nào để _neo_ vào trong mơ?
*Kiểm tra tay:* Nhìn vào hai bàn tay. Để chúng gần mặt bạn... một lúc. Đừng băn khoăn có gì đang xảy ra xung quanh, hãy nhìn vào tay mình thôi. Đừng vội. Hãy tin rằng càng chú ý bao nhiêu, giấc mơ sẽ càng rõ ràng bấy nhiêu khi bạn bỏ tay ra. Nhìn vào những đường chỉ tay, lông tay. Lật mặt kia lên, xem xét kĩ. Nếu bạn quá thích chí mà bỏ qua bước này, nó sẽ đem lại nhiều bất lợi.
*Ra lệnh:* Trong khi thực hiện kĩ thuật Kiểm tra tay, hãy phối hợp với ra lệnh bằng lời nói. Nói to, đĩnh đạc và tự tin: "GIỮ VỮNG SÁNG SUỐT!" (Stabilize lucidity now!). Nếu bạn khó tập trung hay bàn tay bị mờ, hãy nói "Rõ ràng lên!" hay "Tập trung!".
Sau đó, hãy tưởng tượng một cái neo giữ bạn lại trong mơ. Nói thầm: "Neo lại vào sự sáng suốt". Đừng nói không thôi, hãy cảm nhận lời nói đó.
Khi đã kiểm tra chi tiết bàn tay một lát và sử dụng lệnh, bỏ tay ra, nhìn xung quanh. Tất cả giờ rõ như ban ngày. Chúc mừng, bạn đã giữ ổn định và neo lại thành công!  ::banana:: 
Giờ bạn có thể tiếp tục mơ như ý muốn.

----------


## sandyadams

*3. Giữ ổn định lần nữa (Re-Stabilizing)*
Khi bạn đang mơ mà các thứ xung quanh bắt đầu mờ đi... dù bạn đang làm gì, hãy dừng lại. Dừng lại hết! Hãy kiểm tra bàn tay một lần nữa, lặp lại khẩu lệnh "Giữ vững sáng suốt!" (có thể nói thêm "...ngay bây giờ!" để hiệu quả hơn). Lặp lại kĩ thuật này đến khi thành công, mọi thứ rõ ràng trở lại mới thôi.
Đôi lúc sẽ có những giấc mơ bạn phải giữ ổn định liên tục, nhưng cũng có giấc mơ bạn có thể thực hiên kĩ thuật này với tần suất thấp hơn, 30 - 45 phút một lần. Điểm quan trọng là phải thực hiện ngay khi giấc mơ bắt đầu mờ đi. Và đừng hoảng lên. Hãy tập trung. Nhìn tay. Ra lệnh.
*4. Tránh thức dậy quá sớm*
*Xoa bàn tay:* Không chỉ là xoa hai bàn tay vào nhau, mục đích của việc này là khuấy động các giác quan thông qua cảm giác vật lí. Trong Lucid dream, bạn có thể thực hiện kĩ thuật này để giữ ổn định. Tuy nhiên nếu lặp lại quá nhiều sẽ dần "miễn nhiễm" và mất hiệu quả. Tốt nhất là phối hợp các kĩ thuật với nhau.
Nếu giấc mơ mờ đi quá nhanh, hãy bám ngay vào thứ gì đó, áo của bạn, một cái cây, quả đấm cửa... bất cứ thứ gì ở gần. Rồi nhìn và cảm nhận sự vật đó trong tay bạn, giống như kiểm tra bàn tay. Cũng dùng khẩu lệnh "Giữ vững sáng suốt".
*Xoay người:* Chỉ sử dụng kĩ thuật này khi hết cách, khi bạn chẳng nhìn thấy gì, trong nơi hư không đen ngòm; khi mọi thứ lùi ra xa mà cả nhìn bàn tay hay ra lệnh đều không tác dụng. 
Đừng quay tít, nếu không bạn sẽ thức dậy luôn, hoặc rơi vào hiện tượng "thức giả". Thay vào đó hãy quay gần một vòng, một động tác cẩn thận, có tính toán... như trượt pa-tanh.
*Ngã ra sau:* Cũng tương tự Xoay người, hãy thả lỏng người ra và để cơ thể bạn rơi xuống. Trong lúc đó nghĩ đến một cảnh mơ khác, đừng để đầu óc rỗng. 
*Lao vút:* Bạn đang trong cõi Hư không, trôi đi trong thế giới trống rỗng khi giấc mơ đã kết thúc, nhưng bạn chưa thức dậy. Hãy lao đi, xé tan bóng đêm, tìm đến một khung cảnh khác.
Khi thực hiện 3 kĩ thuật trên mà đi vào trong cảnh mơ khác... hay thấy mình trên giường... việc đầu tiên cần làm là *Kiểm tra thực tại*. Nếu bạn dính hiện tượng "thức giả", đây sẽ là lúc để tiếp tục trò Lucid  :Rock out: . Bắt đầu một giấc mơ mới, bạn lại phải thực hiện Giữ ổn định bằng cách kiểm tra bàn tay và dùng khẩu lệnh...
*Nếu tôi thức dậy thật thì sao?*
Không thành vấn đề. Một người Lucid có trình sẽ lợi dụng lúc này để tiếp tục mơ, với một phương pháp gọi là DEILD (lúc tỉnh dậy, nằm im không nhúc nhích, thế là ngủ lại). Bạn có thể thực hiện phương pháp này liên tục đến khi cạn sức mới thôi, nhưng nguy cơ là quên luôn những giấc mơ trước. Nhưng... nếu bạn tập trung, thực sự ý thức trong giấc mơ, và có ý định ghi nhớ kĩ... DEILD cũng chơi tuốt!
Sau khi tỉnh dậy hãy nhớ ghi lại mọi thứ vào Nhật kí mơ.

----------


## sandyadams

Trong mùa hè mình đã có ý định dịch toàn bộ hướng dẫn của dreamviews.com. Nhưng rồi sức không đủ, mình luôn cảm thấy có gì chưa hoàn thiện. Từ đó mình có ao ước đủ sức để tự viết một hướng dẫn tổng hợp về Lucid dream, vì khi đó sẽ không phụ thuộc vào câu chữ của bài mình cần dịch.
Hiện giờ mình đã hoàn thành hướng dẫn và lập trang Facebook
www.facebook.com/vietnamdreamer
Hi vọng đây sẽ là nơi trao đổi, chia sẻ kinh nghiệm, phát triển một cộng đồng Lucid Dreamer lớn mạnh ở Việt Nam  :smiley:  Mình cũng sẽ cố giải đáp thắc mắc của tất cả mọi người.

----------

